# Here I go again: NPP Day... maybe 6 or 7...



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, last night and this morning I made a little progress:










Heard Trio #1.










Symphonic Dances.










A work that is completely new to me, and at the very least it is extremely fun. I recommend it.










Symphony #35










Rachmaninoff. An old favorite of course.

714 hours to go...


----------

